# Chloe won Grand Champion Jr. Doe



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Havent' been on in forever, so much has happened. We did make it to our first show and Chloe won Grand Champion Jr. Doe, I thought I was gonna pass out when she won, it was so exciting. We have our next show this sept. I haven't been able to make it to all the shows I planned to since i'm trying to build my herd and a new barn all at the same time lol..Chloe is also bred and due this sept so much excitement going on. Oh and showing is a lot easeier than I thought.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

LOOK AT YOU CHRISTY!!! 
I remember when you first joined TGS and NOW your showing and...WINNING!!!! WAY TO GO!! CHLOE is BEAUTIFUL!!
HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU for all of the HARD WORK that you've invested!! It appears to be paying off!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:fireworks::fireworks::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:

Yay Jalyn & Chloe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is fantastic! Congratulations!

Good to see you back!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go!! Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations! Nice to see ya back!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

She won even with that green goat ear virus!?!?!  hehe but really GRATS!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I haven't bee on much either, but towards my last time I was wondering about you.  :fireworks: on the win, she's beautiful.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!  I know I would be so happy if that happened with one of mine.  So far we have taken 2 seconds and 2 fourths in large shows (not our tiny fairs), so I would say we are slowly climbing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW first show and a Grand Champion. I think you have the bug for sure now.

Beautiful doe and congratulations.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------

